# What in gods name is it???



## trav (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a copper vessel that no one in Savannah can identify can you help? ? :?: 
I can send photo if needed.

I think this is a workable link with photos of the unknown .

http://prod.bsis.bellsouth.net/coDataImages/p/Groups/59/59775/folders/115008/792409cooking003a.jpg

http://prod.bsis.bellsouth.net/coDataImages/p/Groups/59/59775/folders/115008/792413cooking004a.jpg

Thank you for any help..


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2003)

It's for cooking mussels travis - you put your wine, chopped shallots, fresh thyme in, bring to a simmer, add your mussels, clasp cover shut - cook for about 10 minutes then turn the pan on other side and cook about 10 minutes more.  Some people only cook their mussels for a total of 10 minutes so you'll have to decide how you like them.


----------



## trav (Nov 30, 2003)

Thank you. can you tell me who makes it ? how much would one cost? 4.00 was paid for this one . Do you think I got ripped off.... :twisted: 
mike


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2003)

Check out this link - you got a good deal.

Copper Cataplana Pans

Apparently I was wrong in how you use it - check out the recipes and it tells you how to use it.  I have wanted one of these for a long, long time.  Wanna sell yours for $9.50??  Hey, it was worth a try....LOL


----------



## balibar (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello, everybody. This utensil looks very much like one used in Portugal called _cataplana _. The best known dish cooked in it is pork and clams. I can provide the recipe if you're interested. It's really delicious provided you like surf and turf.


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 26, 2003)

Kind of looks like a wok with a lid to me...  

I feel so stupid when it comes to cooking sometimes - but that's why I like popping in here when I can - I always learn something.  in all sincerety, this was very interesting and I did learn something, so thanks all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2003)

That's exactly what it is balibar!  If you'll click on the link in my previous post see if that recipe is anything like yours.  I'd love to have yours.  You can go ahead and post it under the Ethnic forum if you want.

Thanks!!!


----------



## balibar (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello, Kitchenelf, and happy new year! I haven't been here for a while and have just read your post. I'll post the cataplana recipe tomorrow in the ethnic section.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

Happy New Year to you too balibar - good to see you!!!!  I'll be watching for the recipe!  8)


----------



## maws (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi - I bought one of these many years ago in Portugal where it hails from, but cannot remember how much it cost, but it was rediculously inexpensive. In America I saw them at William-Sonoma.

They use it for many dishes, very often for fish and shellfish (especially clams) - I have a recipe for a fish stew made in one which I often do, albeit with adaptions - I always seem to adapt recipes.

The attractive saucepan gives its name to a local dish called Amêijoas Na Cataplana and is made with clams spiced up with pork cubes, chorizo or ham. It is delicious.

Maws


----------



## REMAIA (Feb 15, 2004)

*Costs for Cataplanas*

I just got back from Portugal where I bought a Cataplana.  They come in many sizes.  Most internet sales sites have a limited selection of sizes, but they are available on may sites like www.surlatable.com  They sell for:

Individual size, 6.5"
(Item #22223)  $22.95    

Set of 2 individual size, 6.5"
(Item #22508)  $36.95    

10.5" (Item #19540)  $42.95  


Mine is about 27 cm , basically the same size as the 10.5" and I paid 34 Euros for it, which is about the same price since the dollar/euro rate is falling.

I found your question while I'm searching the internet for recipes.  I actually had the chef in the local resturant teach me how to use it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi REMAIA!!

How interesting!  Is there anyway you can abbreviate your lesson somewhat into a quick summary for us?  Thanks for posting and hope to see you around the boards.


----------

